# Another Rom Site Closed Down



## enigmaindex (Nov 2, 2007)

Well im not sure how many of you used 1rom.net but i did to get all different types of roms since other major rom sites have been closed. But sadly it has been shut down. 1rom was open for about a year. It's sad but i guess they had it coming.

*LINK REMOVED.* Warez in a click or two.

EDIT: Sorry about that, i should of quoted instead of providing a link.

*UPDATE:*  Straight from 1rom



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> One of our veteran forum users has taken it upon himself to take over the forums. He is going to turn them into a ROM sharing community; not unlike the way warez boards are run.


----------



## PikaPika (Nov 2, 2007)

Through that link there are actual rom links, might want to edit your post.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 2, 2007)

Hm, they really seem to be cracking down lately. But meh, they can close all the ROM sites in the world, but as Napster proved with music downloading: you can shut down the big distributors, but you'll never stop the users from sharing. Take one down? 2 more will take its place. Mixed metaphors abound!
_
"Can't stop the signal"_


----------



## TLSpartan (Nov 2, 2007)

I loved that site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I am going to miss that site so much. It had everything and there was only one ad at the top of the site.


----------



## Mieki (Nov 2, 2007)

Romulation has been taken down as well...


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't know about that site. I just hope it doesn't impact the availability of obscure games.

Such as Hyper Street Fighter II: The Anniversary Edition. Which is notable for not only being the last coin operated Street Fighter release to date, but also the final game to use CPS-2 hardware. Even outliving CPS-3. I believe it was exclusive to Japan in arcades as well (not it's console ports). Never found pictures of the cabinet or marquee, though the ROMs are dumped and recently playable.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2007)

man that was a great site but still there are more out there including non-websites so impossible to remove all but good to minimize


----------



## laurenz (Nov 2, 2007)

Downloading (NDS) roms from sites is lame. Get usenet or start using mIRC.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 2, 2007)

if you want to use websites for downloading roms, I recommend using GRN websites. If you want the exact url of the ds website you'll have to PM me since I don't want want to get banned :X

[edit] ahhh typos. Hate having to use IE7 at school.


----------



## IainDS (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Downloading (NDS) roms from sites is lame. Get usenet or start using mIRC.



Agreed.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 2, 2007)

blah those sites sucked anyway lol


----------



## Don Andy (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(laurenz @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Downloading (NDS) roms from sites is lame. Get usenet or start using mIRC.


Huh, yeah, it's totally lame to get roms in a few clicks, rather than looking for them on Usenet or IRC. I should get a bit more hardcore.

I think I'll just dump them myself. Now that's real 1337.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(laurenz @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Downloading (NDS) roms from sites is lame. Get usenet or start using mIRC.
> ...



Getting roms from IRC is a few keyboard strokes...


----------



## bobrules (Nov 2, 2007)

so this is why GBAtemp.net doesn't host roms


----------



## Don Andy (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> Getting roms from IRC is a few keyboard strokes...



I'm quite aware of that. I still prefer just clicking the link in my bookmarks and then download. 2-3 Clicks for me.
I don't know why this method of acquiring a rom is any more lame than doing via IRC or Usenet.

I mean, it all results in you having the rom in the end.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Don Andy @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting roms from IRC is a few keyboard strokes...
> ...



Because people who use IRC and Usenet like to think that doing so makes their epeen bigger.


----------



## hanman (Nov 2, 2007)

it's true! my e-penis grew 9.5" when i got newsgroups!  yours can too!


----------



## Skye07 (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't know the site, but I got other ways >_>


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2007)

2 or 3 clicks? I take it binsearch (http://www.binsearch.info/index.php?q=&m=&max=250&adv_g=&adv_age=999&adv_sort=date&minsize=&maxsize=&font=&postdate= ) and newzleech ( http://www.newzleech.com/ ) are sites you have never visited. I made some pictures once in one of the usenet threads as well.


----------



## ackers (Nov 2, 2007)

romulation and 1rom were the only sites i knew and used! looks like i'll have to search for another decent one... >

nintendo aren't achieving anything by doing this because there will always be other means of downloading.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 2, 2007)

There are loads more sites out there i  know 3 others and there is properly more. Then you have all the peer2peer, newsgroups and people emailing roms to friends. Nintendo have won a few battle's but they will not win the war.
Please do not PM me i will not answer so don't wast your time.


----------



## lurrtopia (Nov 3, 2007)

Why did you feel the need to post something most of us all ready knew? All of the video game companies will continue to fight piracy.

As for sending you a PM. Why again? Are you hinting at that you need someone to talk to? There's plenty of website including this one that can fill that need. You should check into that.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> There are loads more sites out there iÂ know 3 others and there is properly more. Then you have all the peer2peer, newsgroups and people emailing roms to friends. Nintendo have won a few battle's but they will not win the war.
> Please do not PM me i will not answer so don't wast your time.


I don't think that's the point of what Nintendo are doing. They are not stupid, they know they cannot stop piracy. What they want to do is stop it growing more, they want to make it _harder_ for people so it looks like they are actually trying to do something.

- Sam


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(lurrtopia @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> As for sending you a PM. Why again? Are you hinting at that you need someone to talk to? There's plenty of website including this one that can fill that need. You should check into that.



No i have plenty of people to talk to but after i posted that comment some people PM me asking for links. So i edited it to include that line so nobody else would.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 4, 2007)

Ohh...  I bet the other big one I use is next.
Makes me sad, the other one has an amazing flaming board in their forum, I hope they don't go down too.


----------



## PBC (Nov 4, 2007)

Ive seen all these places closing down and honestly I've never used any of the ones I've seen mentioned. I've been using the same 2 sites (won't mention) for years it seems for all sorts of console roms and these sites aren't even close to being closed...and if they do...I'm sure more will pop up....I used to run an emulation site back in the day =P 
Before n64 emulation even Lawl.    4emu your place to get roms back in 1999 !!


----------



## Rayder (Nov 4, 2007)

At least one of those sites is back!  Truth.


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

One goes down.. Two will take it's place.

Well maybe not, but there's always gonna be some secret hide-away site.

~Nero


----------



## djgarf (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> One goes down.. Two will take it's place.
> 
> Well maybe not, but there's always gonna be some secret hide-away site.
> 
> ~Nero



that used to be the case a few yrs ago but now i'm not so sure
give it a few more yrs and rom sites will be a thing of the past


----------



## Nero (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > One goes down.. Two will take it's place.
> ...



Do you mean that they'll disappear off the face of the interwebz?

That'll never happen... As long as there are people with complete ROM collections... (Me..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

~Nero


----------



## djgarf (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> ...



their are thousands of people with complete rom collections but most of them are not interested in running silly websites that get shut down all the time cus they have more productive ways to share them and better things to do with their time lol


----------



## nephdj (Nov 4, 2007)

doubt websites will ever die, main problem at the moment is that roms are released on IRC... its not 1999, most people use torrents (which take forever to put on sites like demonoid)

system holds the community back, and force most new people onto websites


----------

